# It's official! Walter x Velvet VT Spawn Log



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I know I said the other one would be a log but it turned out to be more of a Q&A of pre-spawning things so here's the official one 
Well I don't have eggs yet but I'm sure they're on their way. Within a half hour or releasing the female they had embraced twice! It's been about an hour now. They're still just practicing but they seem to be getting it down. Although Walter gets mad if she's not under the bubble nest :/ Velvet is very submissive and does her little wiggle every time he comes near. She has come up to the bubble nest and rubbed him but he's not a mushy bear, yet, so every once in a while he chases her. She's got some rips in her fins and I saw one scale fall but I'm not to worried yet. At the moment Velvet is hiding and Walter is working on the bubble nest. I have to be to work in an hour, but I think they'll be ok at this point.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be watching your spawn log. Best of luck.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Gotta new thread to stalk! Good luck!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, on your other thread you said something about a dumbo gene. What is that?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

i have eggs! just over an hour into the spawn too! The first few fell, I'm hoping the male will pick the rest up.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

the dumbo gene is where they have larger than normal pectoral fins


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I temporarily removed the snails seeing how the eggs are on the bottom. I'll put them back in after the hatch


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

im just a about a day infront of you my fries just started to show themselves out of the bubbles GL to you


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I just got home from work and it looks like the deed is done already  Velvet is staying far away and pretty much sticking to one corner. Walter is endlessly tending the nest. At first I didn't see any eggs but when He was rearranging I saw two clumps of 4-5 each, and then he sucked both of them up and spit them back into the nest


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

She's still got eggs, and drops some every once in a while, but Walter wont let her any where near the nest so I took her out.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I hope to be breeding petstore VT too!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

bettalover2000 said:


> I hope to be breeding petstore VT too!


Yup these are from the pet store and they are VT people, hey I got to start some where  Good luck to you. I'm a supper proud betta mom right now. Even if all of the eggs didn't get squeezed out of her I think I still have plenty.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Squee moment! Walter has an egg stuck to his head! or at least I think its an egg, It wasn't there earlier and its about the size/color of an egg... I wish my camera didn't need to recharge. It's so cute. That and I want a pic of my proud papa


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I squeezed enough battery power out to take a few more pics. The first is just of the eggs. Don't ask how I got that good of a picture because I still dont know...lol and the second is of my proud papa, with an egg (I think it broke though) on his head


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Gotta love the egg on his head. :3


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! You did great squeezing a little more power out of your camera. Good pics. Too funny, the egg on his head.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I know I love the egg on his head. Is it just me or did they breed really fast? They were done in 4 or 5 hours, from first letting her out and her hiding in the corner. Maybe just a good bout of conditioning? On a side note Velvet's fins are already looking better! The rips on her anal fin seem to have stitched themselves back together overnight. I hadn't even started treating her yet, I just put her back in her old bowl...I plan on giving her some medicated water today once I get home. I put one drop of melafix into a gallon of water, along with conditioner, stress coat, and about a half tsp of aquarium salt.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Seems to me that all spawnings are different. Yes yours was pretty fast. Some take days, and some like yours happen almost right away. Lucky you!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

VTs throw interesting color mixes due to their genetics. Maybe you'll start a line of purebred VTs  I want to but I'm going to focus on my show fish first.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I just got the 20 gal, grow out tank set up. There's a moss ball, three amazon swords and two fake soft plants. I'm going to start at half full and then add a gallon every day by the slow drip method. Walter seems to have gone a little lax on the bubble nest but he still checks it every couple mins so I'm going to leave him alone. When I shine a good light on the nest I still see some eggs so I think I'm good.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

congratulations  good luck with the fry


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks tpocicat! I now have a bushy mass of soft plastic plants that I hope will keep the fighting down when the fry grow big and strong. I also got two more silk plants to go in my grow out tank because they were on super clearance  (8.99 plants for 2 bucks!)


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so here is the grow out tank. I'm almost done with it. I want to make a moss/grass wall for one of the sides, but it wont be "full" until I get bunches of grass growing. I think I want to do dwarfs grass with it for length and fluff. What do you guys think? Good grow out tank so far?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

How big is the tank? Sorry if it's somewhere else in the thread.

Edit: For your first spawn you most likely won't raise over 100 bettas so the 20 gallon should be fine.

Well it's a bit much but then again my grow outs are bare other than heaters.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

20 gallon, half full at the moment. I'm going to do that drip method and add a gallon a day once the babes get in there


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'd move the heater to the bottom of the tank then, since it's sticking out of the water like that it may be a problem if it evaporates too fast and burns.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't. It's an older one that has the coils on the bottom and a "water line" mark on the top (IE dont let the water go above here), so the top isn't sealed is what I'm guessing at. I made sure all of the coils were under the water though. I have a similar one just like this in my 5 gal and its working fine. I haven't plugged it in and tested it yet I was going to do that tomorrow when I'm home and can watch the temp.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ahhh I see! Well good luck!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks. I'm getting super excited to go to bed; the 36 hour mark is tomorrow at 5 AM, and the 48 is at 5 PM *happy dance* I'm hoping I'll either wake up to babies or have babies hatch before nightfall


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok little cute update. This egg must have fell out of the nest and Walter is trying to put it back into the nest but it just wont stay, lol! it falls, he scoops is up, he spits it into the nest, it falls again. I guess that'll teach him not to let his bubble nest get smaller lol. Also this puts me at ease, he's obviously not eating the eggs if he's desperately trying to save one  When the egg does fall I see a huge egg sack, a spine and two tiny black eyes SQUEEEE!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lvandert said:


> Thanks. I'm getting super excited to go to bed; the 36 hour mark is tomorrow at 5 AM, and the 48 is at 5 PM *happy dance* I'm hoping I'll either wake up to babies or have babies hatch before nightfall


I'd be way to excited to go to bed. I'd be staying up all night xD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'd be way to excited to go to bed. I'd be staying up all night xD


I would, and could but I don't want to  I'm a full time student and work part time nights on campus. I try to get as much sleep as I can and tomorrow is one of two days out of the week I actually get to sleep in LOL


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lvandert said:


> ok little cute update. This egg must have fell out of the nest and walter is trying to put it back into the nest but it just wont stay, lol! It falls, he scoops is up, he spits it into the nest, it falls again. I guess that'll teach him not to let his bubble nest get smaller lol. Also this puts me at ease, he's obviously not eating the eggs if he's desperately trying to save one  when the egg does fall i see a huge egg sack, a spine and two tiny black eyes squeeee!!!


ssssqqqqquuuuuueeeeeeeeee


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I think he got it to stick because its not falling anymore, I guess I'll have to wait to see that cute little face again... oh well I have an awesome photographic memory so I keep playing the video over and over in my head


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I have fry!!! Ssqquuuueeee!!!! Walter is frantically picking them up and trying to put them in the nest, but once again he let his bubbles go a bit so they dont stay well.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

how cute
are they swimming or just falling?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

They're just falling, although they get bursts of energy and try to swim for a second and then give up. They literally just started hatching. I guess its time to see how many fry I get out of these two


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol poor Walter he's going to be a tired boy. He's been running up and down, and up and down chasing the little guys and putting them back into the little nest. Maybe he'll remember this next time and keep his nest all big and bubbly


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

awee! <3 babies :3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Walter seems like a dedicated daddy!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

He is, i'm so proud of my boy. Ok so this morning I only saw one, and he wouldn't stay in the nest. Walter seems to have built the nest back up a bit so I dont know how many their are. I'm hoping in a day or two (thats the right time yes?) when they start free swimming I'll see how many I have.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

In my experience, you always seem to have more than you can find. I am sooo happy for you! Fry are such fun to watch grow.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm kinda getting worried. I've only seen one little baby all day and he refuses to stay in the nest. Walter is spending all day picking him and and putting him back. Also there aren't any tails hanging from the nest, it just looks bare. Even his bubbles have dies back. I swear i saw 4 of them last night but now I can't find any aside from one he moves around. I'm hoping I see some more within a few days otherwise I might just have the one baby


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lvandert said:


> I'm kinda getting worried. I've only seen one little baby all day and he refuses to stay in the nest. Walter is spending all day picking him and and putting him back. Also there aren't any tails hanging from the nest, it just looks bare. Even his bubbles have dies back. I swear i saw 4 of them last night but now I can't find any aside from one he moves around. I'm hoping I see some more within a few days otherwise I might just have the one baby


if it doesn't work out you could always keep him in that tank and let him build a huge nest.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry, that happened to me once. You can always recondition and try again.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I dont have the a second female to breed with. She was my only breeder girl, my other one is too delicate.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

you cant breed like a week or so afterwords?


i mean with the same female.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I still have one and maybe a few more, their just not in the nest or something. I'm going to try my hardest to get them to live. I'll pull Walter tomorrow night and see what happens. Maybe I'll just get the one, in which case his name shall be Lucky


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lvandert said:


> I still have one and maybe a few more, their just not in the nest or something. I'm going to try my hardest to get them to live. I'll pull Walter tomorrow night and see what happens. Maybe I'll just get the one, in which case his name shall be Lucky


hehe
what if he is a she?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> you cant breed like a week or so afterwords?
> 
> 
> i mean with the same female.


I didn't know that. Maybe I'll give her a go with Smithy if things done turn out. he's got a bubble nest about an inch out of the water.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> hehe
> what if he is a she?


then her name shall be Luckie


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lvandert said:


> I didn't know that. Maybe I'll give her a go with Smithy if things done turn out. he's got a bubble nest about an inch out of the water.


sweet
Spike built a pretty huge one last week.
But fortunate for me he let it go 2 days before his water change so I didn't destroy it xD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess its a good thing Velvet is all healed up now. I checked her this morning and all of the little rips and tears are stitched back together


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well Lucky should be free swimming today so for the life of me I can't find him...I'm giving him until Sunday night to show his cute little face before I start reconditioning my pair


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope you find him and maybe some siblings


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I moved stuff around today and no babies. I think they all died, what few their were. I actually found an un-hatched egg, so Walter definitely wasn't eating them. I'm thinking Walter might be too old now that I compare him to my Smith. I got Smith when he was really young because his tail still isn't done growing. When I compare Walter and Smith, Walter looks really young. So my next go I'm thinking my Smithy and Velvet. Smith has been building bubble nests and inch out of the water recently so I moved him into the spawning tank. Walter wasn't too happy because he got booted out of the big tank but he's cheering up. Smith is adjusting well. I'm going to put Velvet in her breeder cage tomorrow and release her Tuesday. Oh and I have Big Red testing the grow out cage.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your fry . . .


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ts alright, first time curse  I'm starting to condition Smitty and Velvet today, and then Tuesday, late afternoon, she'll be released.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Could you upload a pic of Smith?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

sure! we're thinking he's a delta tail


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought him as a "her" LOL


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

He looks like some sort of plakat to me, the fins look to small to be a delta. He is pretty!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

He'a also super young. I dont think his fins have come in all the way yet, and their already a bit long for a plakat. When I first got him yeah but not now. I'll try to get a pic of him flaring at Velvet.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

He isn't too young to breed is he? :/ How old do you think he is?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I think he's 4-5 months maybe more, but under a year. I've had him for a month and a half, I think. ok I couldn't get a pic but here's a video. You can see his fins very well in it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No2pWYNLEDE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Silly Smith. So I put Velvet in her floating breeder cage and put new IAL in the tank. Smith started his bubble nest against the glass. not by a plant (like he was doing in his old tank) or under the leaves, no in the most open area in the tank LOL.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

^^
xD

I think your right . . . he does look like a young delta or halfmoon.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

His tail has grown about a half inch since I bought him and his anal fin has grown a bit too. Also he's developing a reddish hue at the top of his anal fin. lol its why I call him my confused one. I dont think he's a HM because he's only got the 4 rays in his tail, unless he grows more


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

lvandert said:


> His tail has grown about a half inch since I bought him and his anal fin has grown a bit too. Also he's developing a reddish hue at the top of his anal fin. lol its why I call him my confused one. I dont think he's a HM because he's only got the 4 rays in his tail, unless he grows more


Don't halfmoons have 8-12 rays?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah something like that, my Patrick has 8. Smitty has made a bubble nest nearly as big as Walter's was already. If this bubble nest will be anything like his others he'll work on it until its about an inch out of the water, in which case it'll be huge! He's got it about a quarter of an inch out of the water now. I've seen him do the "s" dance for Velvet and she tries to follow him so it looks like they at least like each other.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

My girl is super chunky with eggs and Smith has made a decent bubble nest! Its about a quarter inch thick all the way around and is roughly a 2x3 rectangle. I've seen the "s" swim from both of them. They still got all Sunday and all Monday before I let her go.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

lots of luck ^-^


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I took an Ammonia test in the spawning tank today, came back .25-.5  So I've rigged a way to do water changes without the fishies knowing. And it kinda worked. I was siphoning water in as I siphoned water out, the problem was my out was a lot faster than my in...oops lol. The bubble nest lost a few bubbles but for the most part its intact. Their still flirting, they didn't even realize anything. I got until Tuesday to get this figured out.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe you should get a moderator to "It's really official! Smith DT x Velvet VT Spawn Log" xD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll make a separate log and close this one


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol so after coming home from work and watching my fishies I think I may release them now...their both doing the "s" dance the second they see each other, and if my girl gets any chunkier she's gonna blow. What do you think? Should I?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Lol so after coming home from work and watching my fishies I think I may release them now...their both doing the "s" dance the second they see each other, and if my girl gets any chunkier she's gonna blow. What do you think? Should I?


oh and Smitty's bubble nest has doubled in size


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I took another peak at them and Velvet made the decision. She started dropping eggs in her breeder! I guess that means go lol. Smitty accidentally ate the first embraces but he's got it down pat now. LOL They've embraced a bunch already... Its funny to watch because Smitty shoves so many eggs in his mouth that they come through the gills


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Velvet is also putting eggs she finds in the nest! Wow! I guess round 2 for Velvet taught her a few good things


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

lmao 

Is there a lot of eggs?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

There was about 40-60 as far as I could tell. My female gets all goofy and thinks the male is coming after her when he's not so once again the spawn was short :/ And I woke up this morning to find the bubble nest gone and the eggs no where to be found...I guess I have an egg eater. Time to re condition and have another go with Walter, at least he go them to hatching...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  3rd time's the charm . . .


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol yeah. My sister is going to buy me a dragon scale female, hopefully HM or HMPK, from aquabid today and send it to me. She got a huge promotion at work, moved to Cali, makes 6 figures a year now on her own, her girlfriend works part time and still makes 50 grand a year, so she's got some cash. She's been trying to mate her bettas but they're too old so, funny enough, they live together in their 10 gallon with some guppies and a cory.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats, man i wish i had a sister like that XD lucky, i have my eye on one fish already


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

My sister won the auction! I'll get my girl soon, I believe she's going to ship it express  This is the pic of my girl


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

lovely lady! i think i saw her  very nice!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yup she's getting a hold of the seller tonight to have her shipped express to my door  I hope he's got her conditioned for shipping already, so she can be here before the weekend


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sherol has some nice fish! I've stalked her blog for a year now. Great lookin girl!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonderful girl, congratulations.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

UUGGGG! the delivery guy DROVE away the second I pulled into the driveway. I tried to get his attention but nope. Didn't leave any message or anything on the door. This is so frustrating. I have a guaranteed arrival by 3 pm today but the postal service says it hasn't even left the shipper yet, which is in Texas! I'm in South Dakota, and it's not going to get here by 3pm today if its still in TX. I'm so mad right now, I've called three different branches of the shipping company but all they can tell me is whats on the screen. thats a bunch of BS! If a guy just tried to deliver it to me why hasn't it been scanned as out for delivery?!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW thats frustrating!! Any news?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Contact the seller and tell them what's going on.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I have he said it should be here today, tomorrow at the latest...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Any further news?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

nope. We're hoping she'll come today. I've had her gallon quarantine/hospital tank ready for two days now.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

You know, the same darn thing happened to me today. I missed them by 5 minutes, MAYBE, and they drive off with my fish, leaving a note that says "sorry we missed you!" Few match the wrath of a breeder watching their fish drive away. So I chased him down and waited until he got out of the truck at the next delivery. His face was priceless. :lol:

Now I'm staring at my gorgeous bettas acclimating in their tanks. Be patient, they'll get there eventually. :-D


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

FINALLY!! I have classes until 10 AM and a test at 11 so I was desperately trying to get a hold of the post office to put her on hold for pick up. After 3 different people and 2 times on hold I got the the right department and caught her just before she got on the truck. The delivery manager herself went and grabbed her box and made sure it made it to the right place. After my test I get to go pick her up. Hopefully she's not dead from getting jostled too much.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Aww, yay! Post pictures when you get her situated. :-D


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm workin on that. She's super stressed and breathing heavily, and laying on the bottom of the bag. I'm lowering her water level so she doesn't have to struggle to the top of the water for breath.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Poor thing. =/ She'll come around.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

It looks like she's coughing...bubbles come out but then she struggles to the top for water. I real quick made a hammock out of canvas mesh and a piece of stryofoam... She's not in the tank yet


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you still have her in her original water? Is she still in the bag?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

at the moment yes but I'm going to be transferring her soon... she came in just over half a cup worth of water...I made the water level really low and put a few extra pieces of aquarium salt into the cup to dissolve...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I also put a few small pieces of IAL in the water to help. I think I am going to name her Popcorn. She's all white and buttery. Although I have no idea whats blue on pop corn P


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

What I typically do, just to stay on the safe side- cut the top of the bag open and poor her into a small cup, so she has access to fresh air. Float the cup in a heated tank to let the temperature in her bag acclimate. Then after about 20 minutes, fill about 15% of her cup with your tank water. Then let her sit for another 30 minutes. Put another 15% in, let her sit. Do this until the majority of the water is tank water- it's time consuming, it takes several hours, but it's the best way to ensure her system doesn't get shocked. I think it's less stressful for them to have their water level increase in small amounts, rather than going from little cup to big tank. ;-) It also ensures that she adjusts to the different chemical properties in the water.

Popcorn! How cute. =D Mmmm... mold on popcorn can be blue, right?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I've done the floating method for all of my fish. I'm wondering if the journey didn't screw with her swim bladder a bit. She kinda seems off. She didn't have that much water to work with in the first place. I've had her soaking for over an hour, including water changes (little by little). Now that she's in the gallon she seems to be perking up a bit. I did notice a few loose scales in the bag, and she did try to eat them at first. i'm wondering if she didn't eat a scale


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Aw, :-( Well it's good she's perking up. Some fish stress out more than others, I suppose. She probably did get jostled a bit, those darn delivery men.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Poor thing! I'm sure all that movement in the dark didn't help her any. I'm sure she'll come around before too long.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Here she is. Granted she's not feeling good but you can see where I get the name Popcorn from


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

What a pretty lady!! Popcorn is perfect. :tongue:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

aweee she's lovely ^-^


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ug I feel like a horrible fish parent. I decided on a whim to check her ammonia levels and they were over 1.0. I just put fresh water in that tank 3 days ago and nothing was in it other than some gravel and a plastic plant...Well needless to say I took her out, dumped the water, rinsed everything that was in the tank, and made up a new batch of water. I tested the new water and it's got a 0.0 reading. I gave her Igor (one of my moss balls) and took the plastic plants out. I'm hoping she'll start feeling better soon!


----------



## TheDevonFox (Mar 22, 2012)

She is adorable, and this play-by-play of the breeding process is fascinating!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol thanks. On a side note I tried to give Smith and Velvet another go but they just wouldn't spawn, so I took her out. Once Popcorn gets all healthy I hope to give her a go with Smith


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok Popcorn update! I found a food she likes. While in her laying on the bottom state I took a tweezers and wiggled food in front of her nose. She snubbed freeze dred blood worms, she snubbed pellets, but she devoured the crisps. I added a tad bit more water and shes actually swimming around! I still only have her tank half full but if she makes it through the night I'll fill it all the way. I've also transformed her little hospital tank into a NPT. I threw some left over grass and an amazon sword in there. Along with Igor (lumpy moss ball) it looks pretty good. I might keep it as a regular tank with frequent water changes. I think she might have a slight case of SBD from traveling. I noticed she rests in the "S" position. Although she's seeming to get better and better now.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

So just before going to bed I gave her one last check in and I found this adorable thing... she really likes the live plants. I don't think I could ever put her in a fake planted tank, but my only NPT is the one gallon...looks like lots of water changes for her.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How cute! Are you sure it's not heavily planted? In your previous pic it had gravel, and NPT have sand and soil I believe.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh well then its not "natural" XD I have gravel. I'm pretty sure its not that heavily planted, the grass is tiny (a little bigger than quarter size) and the amazon sword is one that only grows 4 inches, and I plan on moving Igor back to the grow out tank once she's feeling 100%


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

lmao Who is Igor?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

one of my moss balls. He's kinda misshapen and lumpy so thats where the name came from.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Popcorn is toooo cute! I love the name and the pic.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks ^^


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

aweeee don't you wish you could cuddle them? ^-^


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I do cuddle them, in my head


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Fish Update:
Popcorn is all gravy train now  I'm going to start conditioning her tomorrow, and hopefully I'll spawn them near Easter Sunday. That is if she doesn't start dropping eggs early or if they show real interest in one another...
Oh, also while cleaning the spawn tank I found some algae by my live plants. I need to get some babies in there to eat that stuff up, until then I threw my mystery snail back in. 
Patrick has started to develop fin rot...so I moved him into my hospital tank. Within a few hours he built a bubble nest so I guess he likes it  
Velvet and Smith never did a second spawn. She just freaked out the whole time and got her tail chewed up so I removed her. Although while cleaning her tank today I found unfertilized eggs :/ Probably explains why she didn't want her pellets this morning...I think I'm going to fast her for a day or two just to get the eggs out of her system.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

gahh! your girl popcorn is SO Freaken cute in that picture with the plant <3 good luck with the spawn  I'll be following this to see some cute baby in the future


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm hoping so. I had to talk to OFL about artificial hatching because my boys are egg eaters  But I have it now. So all I have to do is get the two together and hope for eggs


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so I thought Easter was this up coming weekend...I was wrong  so to re correct myself I'm hopefully going to get Popcorn and Smitty together this weekend  I just put Popcorn in the floating breeder not that long ago. Things went really well. Her and Smitty are already doing the little flirty wiggle. Of course this means Smitty is building a bubble nest as fast as he can.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

As much as I'd like to, I dont think the fishies was to wait until Friday. They're pretty much to the point Walter and Velvet were the day before I released them. The second Smith swims by her floating breeder he does the wiggle, and the second she see's him she does the wiggle  (sorry I got to get this out of my system "wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah, I'm sexy and I know it") I'm going to give them to at least Wednesday. I wonder if it has anything to do with the weather? Its about to storm out (first storm of the year YAY!). I wonder if that makes them more hormonal?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well Smitty has built the usual giant bubble nest. I watched them a bit this morning before classes and they are SUPER flirty. The only thing they do is wiggle. Unless Popcorn starts dropping eggs early I'm going to release them tomorrow after classes.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Popcorn started dropping eggs early, head over to their spawn page for updates. *Moderator* I'd like to close this thread please


----------

